# Waiting



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

So recently (yesterday) I did some watercolors of Karen Mac Auley's bettas and she was so pleased that she is going to send me a mustard gas pair in a few weeks this is just my journal to keep me busy from now to then so um yeah 
Its pretty awesome cause, to be honest, I was a little bumbed about not winning the raffle but all in all not a bad turn of events  and now I feal like I earned them.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

That's awesome! do you plan on breeding them?


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep!! I've been gathering suplies so thats a big check off my list. Tomarrow i have a baby sitting job that should give me $40 this i can use to buy kritter keepers to house them in until we move.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

awesome! im excited to see the baby's keep me updates, i love these types of Betta's lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cool! Can we see some pics when you get them?


----------

